

Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition – With Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - eblanshey
http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/fs

======
peatmoss
If I were in the market for a laptop, I'd be pretty interested in this unit.
Seems like it might be a bit of a hacker sweet spot, assuming they haven't
resorted to lots of non-free shenanigans--a laptop that is fully supported by
a non-bleeding edge Linux is much better than a laptop that is stuck with a
particular Linux distribution.

Seems like I know a lot of folks "coming home" from OS X to other platforms.
My homecoming was to an OpenBSD workstation because I decided I didn't want or
need my work to be portable. But if I had, I'd be taking a long hard look at
this machine with the larger high-res screen, decent CPU, and MacBook Air-ish
design.

------
eblanshey
Announcement here: [http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-
xps-13-devel...](http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-
xps-13-developer-edition-available/)

------
h43k3r
How much memory is sufficient these days. I mean with all the development
work, I can max out my 8 gigs of ram.

I understand that it would be difficult to fit 16 gigs or 12 gigs of ram in an
13in laptop.

~~~
digitalzombie
You want more if you want to run a lot of virtualization from what I've read.

So far I'm doing well with 16GB and SSD.

A situation that comes up for multiple VMs was clustering Cassandra. I had
several contract projects and I had several vagrant box up and running for
each project.

[https://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-51/topic/com.vmware.vsphere....](https://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-51/topic/com.vmware.vsphere.resmgmt.doc/GUID-C25A8823-F595-4322-BD0D-4FD5B081F877.html)

Hopefully it's that link. Starbuck internet is bad at the moment.

edit:

That sucks, their last laptop spunik was also 8GB. I thought for sure they're
going to push for more since a few developers were asking for it =/.

------
wodenokoto
Last I heard Linux and ultra high res screen were a kind of hit and miss. Has
dell done anything to uptimize Ubuntu or has it matured enough on its own?

